# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Packing Artworks made from Tempered Glass without frame

## ondercorduk

Hi there;
I need your suggestions about packing and crating artworks made from tempered glass.

*Please see mentioned artworks by clicking here:*

mk.JPG

Looking fwd to receive your soonest responses.
Regards

Onder

----------


## Shalu Jain

Just go through this blog, the blogger has given some very beautiful and interesting ideas of gift wrapping. They simple and attractive as well.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hello, 
I am surprised that there wasn't a response to this initial post. Artwork applied directly to the surface of glass is always problematic and has been discussed on other occasions. Typically it includes non-abrasive contact materials, rigid support materials, correct orientation (vertical) and carefully calculated cushioning. The focus of this forum would not be characterized as "beautiful and interesting ideas of gift wrapping". Whether methods are attractive or not is secondary to their function in protecting objects from potential damage. Please go ahead and share packing examples that you feel meet these baseline requirements with the rest of the forum. We are always interested in learning new methods.

----------

